# making long flutes



## dorcab (Mar 28, 2005)

There is a manufactor in Canada that builds a table to rout long flutes. It has an index to move the router for the next flute. I saw at IWF and can't remember the name of the company. If anyone knows the name or e-mail address I would like to have it.

Thanks,
cabdor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Cabdor

RWS has a neat way to do this job.

Bj


----------



## dorcab (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks ROUTER NUT I have found out the router table was called Panel King but they have change the name of the company. What I want to do is run 5 or 6 flutes in a long flat board (8ft).


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.routerworkshop.com/flutes101.html

This is how the router workshop guys do it.

Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Cabdor

Just a quick note***

They do made Flute Cutters for the router table ,with a fence like the one below you can cut flutes all day long and they will come out true,you can cut 3 flutes at one time or just one at a time,then just move the spacer up or down and they will come just the way you want them to.

Fence Below ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2638

Flute Cutters
2 wing carbide tipped with 5/16" bore.
Buy as individual cutters or as complete assembly with arbor and bearing. 
Cut flutes on the edges of curved pieces. 
Stack different cutters to create a stepped flute for a decorative edge or molding, or stack multiple cutters to create miniature fluted moldings for clock cases, small bookcases or cabinets. 
The 1/4" arbor has 1" length and the 1/2" arbor has 1-7/16" length for cutters, spacers and bearings.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html
Snapshot below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics4/flutecut.jpg
Plus this one
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_mflut.html

You can also make your own long router Arbor and stack 6 flute cuters and cut them all at one time.
see snapshot below ▼


----------

